# P220 10mm SAO Safety



## Cybersnow (5 mo ago)

Bought a new p220 legion 10mm on line only to find the safety switch to be too small! This was supposed to be a bear defense weapon but a cocked and locked setup is difficult to unlock and shoot. Does anyone know of a part to replace Sigs tiny safety switch?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Perhaps contact Sig, or post on the Sig forum, may help with your question. I did a search and couldn't find any extended safety levers for the P220 SAO


----------



## Dcar335i (Oct 29, 2017)

I agree you should contact Sig. I have the P226 SAO Legion (similar gun) and it works perfectly. Your pistol should come out of the box working right


----------



## 10atmyside (3 mo ago)

Cybersnow said:


> Bought a new p220 legion 10mm on line only to find the safety switch to be too small! This was supposed to be a bear defense weapon but a cocked and locked setup is difficult to unlock and shoot. Does anyone know of a part to replace Sigs tiny safety switch?


Evening,
I sent in my P220 Elite 10mm in to have some work done. The gentleman’s email below was incredibly helpful, and had my pistol back to me in two weeks. Shoot Michael an email, he’s a super nice guy 

Ken

[email protected]


----------

